# Traveling want locals



## Pawpaw (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi. New to Dish. Bought my equipment , no contract. I have 3 vip211z receivers. I travel, and I believe I was told I could get local channels wherever I am , simply by calling Dish, and changing the service zip code. I did that this morning, she said it was successful, but even after a 5 minute unplug, my receiver still shows the locals for my home zip , not where I'm at now?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Where are the locals broadcast from? Do you have an Eastern Arc or a Western Arc setup.


----------



## Pawpaw (Nov 8, 2015)

RBA said:


> Where are the locals broadcast from? Do you have an Eastern Arc or a Western Arc setup.


Well, I'm in the Eastern arc. According to Dish, the locals for the zip I gave them would be Grand Rapids ,Mi.
I just heard back from my wife. She hasn't lost the local channels at home. She should have, if Dish had changed the service zip code. Apparently, they told me they had, but didn't. Im starting to get angry about this. I've tried twice today to get them to change it.


----------



## Pawpaw (Nov 8, 2015)

Well, third time calling Dish finally worked. Got the locals for the area I'm in. Like your forum , though.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

I change locals frequently, even daily sometimes, as we travel around, and I've found using the Dish chat system to be more reliable than calling in. I use a prewritten script for accuracy, and just copy and paste my request into the chat window when it connects with an agent. Occasionally something does get messed up, but it's pretty rare. The most common occasional error is having my billing address changed along with the service address, but that's easily fixed online in our MyDish account.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

I always have called dish or got a hold of em by chat. And it has never been a problem getting my locals changed to my new address


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

you might want to carry an antenna just in case I know that dish also has a usb dongle for ota that you can plug into the back of your receiver and watch the locals in your area

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=ES194858&d=DISH-Network-USB-Digital-OTA-Tuner-For-Hopper-and-211z-(ES194858)&sku=753960013176&q


----------

